# Gotta love Pothos



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

My dad has this pot of pothos plant (those common household plant) that, so i've heard, can live submerge or not submerged. I've also heard it sucks in ammonia and nitrate that is harmful to fish. So...i snipped off a small section of it and cleaned it. I 'threw' it inside the 5 gallon and it began growing leaves! It's so neat =]. Oh, my question is: can it still thrive with it's root under the gravel?


----------



## Crosstongue (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah It can, I have a big cluster in my tank, just make sure you put it close to the spill way of the box filter or some sort of running water. I have had the best success when the plant is planted near running water. If you check my profile I do have it planted in my filter as well and the roots drape into the tank. 

It will grow in still water but it will be healthier in moving water, according to my experience. Its not research based and I don't know what cultivar of pothos mine is but I know that it is infact pothos.

*the tag said so, it has marblized leaves and does not have leafy shafts at the buds*


----------

